# I would like to congratulate GCBHN ON HIS 3000 th post



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats, GCBHM , and thank you.

:smt1099


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

+1 Pic.
GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

That's interesting. I've been busy, it would seem. Thank you.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

He holds the record for most posts in the shortest amount of time too!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm crying foul.

No one congratulated me on my 3000th post. 

I'm thinking a discrimination suit is in order.

BTW....congrats GCBHM.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

3000 posts in a year. I knew I could do it!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm crying foul.
> 
> No one congratulated me on my 3000th post.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you as well, troop!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Ol' Thateus was making a run, but he turned out to be a sprinter not a marathoner.:anim_lol:
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Ol' Thateus was making a run, but he turned out to be a sprinter not a marathoner.:anim_lol:
> GW


Actually, he turned out to be a dick head.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Guess always getting the last word pays off in post count...





Just kidding bro, congrats!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Guess always getting the last word pays off in post count...
> 
> Just kidding bro, congrats!


Ha! It's all good...tongues and cheeks being what they are and all. LOL


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a heads up (no pun intended Thateus), but when I hit 5K posts, and if no one congrats me, not only will my feelings be shattered, I just might leave and never come back. 

Then again, I might forget about the whole matter and it won't make any difference anyways. :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

QUOTE=TAPnRACK;341532]Guess always getting the last word pays off in post count...

Just kidding bro, congrats![/QUOTE]

Hell, we're all padding ours right now!:mrgreen:[
GW


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup.




That's another for me!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

10/4
gw


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

These pretzels are making me thirsty. :drinkers:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Just a heads up (no pun intended Thateus), but when I hit 5K posts, and if no one congrats me, not only will my feelings be shattered, I just might leave and never come back.
> 
> Then again, I might forget about the whole matter and it won't make any difference anyways. :smt033


I'll be watching!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

All jokes aside, I have really enjoyed this forum and corresponding with you all. Sincerely!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> All jokes aside, I have really enjoyed this forum and corresponding with you all. Sincerely!


Ditto! :mrgreen:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> QUOTE=TAPnRACK;341532]Guess always getting the last word pays off in post count...
> 
> Just kidding bro, congrats!


Hell, we're all padding ours right now!:mrgreen:[
GW[/QUOTE]

In all honesty, it really isn't my agenda to get the last word, although I see how it can easily been seen as that sometimes. Admittedly, I get lost in the debate or discussion at times, and don't always see when someone else is trying to politely end it, as it were. I guess it is something to work on, though. Learning to know when is when.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> 3000 posts in a year. I knew I could do it!


Damn, I better step it up then :smt082


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

*GCBHN*? Never heard of him. How did he manage to get to 3,000 posts?

(you just had to know I was going to catch that)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> *GCBHN*? Never heard of him. How did me manage to get to 3,000 posts?
> 
> (you just had to know I was going to catch that)


I'm not surprised!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See: _HE GOT THE LAST WORD IN, YET AGAIN!_

Oh...Wait a minute...I guess that I did.
Sorry 'bout that, GCBHM (or is it "N"?)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> See: _HE GOT THE LAST WORD IN, YET AGAIN!_
> 
> Oh...Wait a minute...I guess that I did.
> Sorry 'bout that, GCBHM (or is it "N"?)


GC, give us one more thought.

Then if you mods are awake, lock the thread!:mrgreen:

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Me thinks GCBHM cheating to reach 3000 posts......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Aw come on fellows, cut him some slack. It's his birthday. Now 3,000 posts times the number of keystrokes entered has got to add up to something.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Me thinks GCBHM cheating to reach 3000 posts......


I have my methods! ;-)


----------

